# Z31 motor swaps



## JDMxDrift (Oct 13, 2004)

Hello Everyone. I just joined a couple minutes ago and i was wondering if anyone swaps other engines like RB25's, SR's, or anything else into Z31's? The reason i ask is because i've been craving to get an old car and won't settle for anything but a Nissan. I realized that my grandpa has a Z31 in his garage that he doesn't drive and he's into cars as well. He'd love to see his Z boostin up. So i was wondering if this was possible or any other suggestions would be very helpful as well. I forgot to mention that the Z is non-turbo, whats the engine code of the stock engine? Thanks ...

-Anthony


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Since it sounds like your grandfather has a NA you can just swap a VG30ET in the car and make loads and loads of power. The VG30ET is a hidden gold mine bolt ons can get it to 450RWHP. And even better it will bolt in and you won't have to do any custom mounts. Just get the VG30ET and the electronics and drop them in and start building. The VG30ET will cost you less and make more power per dollar then any of the other engines you listed above plus it is a 3.0 litre.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

x2

It doesn't cost much at all to get some serious horsepower out of the VG30ET. The RB's and all that are nice but are going to cost a lot more.


----------



## JDMxDrift (Oct 13, 2004)

So is the VG30ET out of the Z31 or Z32? SOHC though? Where can i get one?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

They were out of the Z31.

The Z32 if it was turboed was a VG30DETT. Twin-Turbo Dual Overhead Cams.


----------



## Headsick (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, what they said. A buddy of mine has one for sale(actually he want's to sell his car too, with spare motor). It would need to be rebuilt, but it's an 88 LE motor, with the liquid cooled turbo. I believe he also has an extra ecu. Let me know if you might be interested.


----------



## JDMxDrift (Oct 13, 2004)

Okay, can i do the same swap for a 260z? I found one for $200 and its B-E-A-UTIFUL. What swaps can i do in that?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

JDMxDrift said:


> Okay, can i do the same swap for a 260z? I found one for $200 and its B-E-A-UTIFUL. What swaps can i do in that?


You could swap any motor pretty much. From an L series to a VG30ET to an RB or a V8. Just remember engine swaps in that car will take some custom work and wont be cheap.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

well while were on the topic of swaps my bro has a t3 sitting in his room in near perfect condition and I will most likely put on my n/a but I'm not sure of what all I need. So far I'm guessing I'll need exuast manifolds,ECU,wiring harness and a few other things that I'm not sure of any help would be great since that is why people even come here is for help all I'm asking is what all I need for this.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.redz31.com/pages/turbo.html

Here is what all you need. Saves me time so I dont have to type it all.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Since it sounds like your grandfather has a NA you can just swap a VG30ET in the car and make loads and loads of power. The VG30ET is a hidden gold mine bolt ons can get it to 450RWHP. And even better it will bolt in and you won't have to do any custom mounts. Just get the VG30ET and the electronics and drop them in and start building. The VG30ET will cost you less and make more power per dollar then any of the other engines you listed above plus it is a 3.0 litre.


Building a VG33ET would be even better :thumbup:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

z31 said:


> Building a VG33ET would be even better :thumbup:


Yes I would know this I'm already building one.

You have a Shiro :thumbup: I will most likely add a Shiro to my collection in the next few days.


----------



## JDMxDrift (Oct 13, 2004)

where can i find a VG30ET? I live in Southern California and all the engine suppliers i know of don't carry the 1st gen Z turbo. Anyone know where i can pick one up? Or do i have to search junkyards?


----------



## Headsick (Oct 5, 2004)

http://www.totaljdm.com/index.cfm/f...engine/item_num/JDMNISSANVG30/jdm_engines.htm


----------



## JDMxDrift (Oct 13, 2004)

Is that the turbo or non turbo?


----------



## Headsick (Oct 5, 2004)

Well, that pic is of a non-turbo, but I'm sure they could get you a turbo.


For reference, vg30et has red valve covers, vg30e has silver.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Headsick said:


> For reference, vg30et has red valve covers, vg30e has silver.


 That is not true.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Look in the classifieds on Z31.com they usually have a few at a time for sale. There are a few other distributors but at the moment I can't remember the sites.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> That is not true.


 True, the Maxima VG30E had red valve covers as well. In fact I have yet to see a VG30E with silver valve covers......
Might be thinking of the 33E in the trucks, maybe.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Why build a sohc motor when there is a DOHC one that will slip in nicely. I am sure if you can get the 30et to 450 then the 30dett can surpase that number... If there is a serious reson please inform me cause I am looking at all nissan options to swap into my 240 in time am still twisted on a JDM sr or USDM vg


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> Why build a sohc motor when there is a DOHC one that will slip in nicely. I am sure if you can get the 30et to 450 then the 30dett can surpase that number... If there is a serious reson please inform me cause I am looking at all nissan options to swap into my 240 in time am still twisted on a JDM sr or USDM vg



lol a VG will not just slip in your car I can garuntee you that.

Go for an RB for your 240 or a SR20DET

I would stick with the stocly VG30ET just because well, it's natural


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> True, the Maxima VG30E had red valve covers as well. In fact I have yet to see a VG30E with silver valve covers......
> Might be thinking of the 33E in the trucks, maybe.


There are some that are silver just not alot.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> Why build a sohc motor when there is a DOHC one that will slip in nicely. I am sure if you can get the 30et to 450 then the 30dett can surpase that number... If there is a serious reson please inform me cause I am looking at all nissan options to swap into my 240 in time am still twisted on a JDM sr or USDM vg


This isn't a civic engine or a 4 cylinder. SOHC is just fine in a V6 or a V8. And the VG30DETT won't just "bolt-in" it is extremely expensive and in the end not worth the trouble.


----------



## Headsick (Oct 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> True, the Maxima VG30E had red valve covers as well. In fact I have yet to see a VG30E with silver valve covers......
> Might be thinking of the 33E in the trucks, maybe.


My bad, I haven't seen a maxi vg30, so I could be mistaken. From what I recall though, in the z31, the turbo had red valve covers, and the n/a had silver(at least in 84).

As for the DETT fitting...not easily. In a z31, there is about 1 inch of clearance on either side of the motor, between the strut towers. The single cam motor is a tight squeeze on it's own, and the twin cam motor has much wider heads.


----------



## JDMxDrift (Oct 13, 2004)

Does anyone make turbo kits to convert my N/A to Turbo?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JDMxDrift said:


> Does anyone make turbo kits to convert my N/A to Turbo?


 This subject has been rehashed about 5000 times, but I'm not going to be a search Nazi about it.


----------



## JDMxDrift (Oct 13, 2004)

Alright, i'll look further. I know that there are little companies with kits, i was wondering if HKS, APEX'i, Greddy, etc. made any bolt on kits.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JDMxDrift said:


> Alright, i'll look further. I know that there are little companies with kits, i was wondering if HKS, APEX'i, Greddy, etc. made any bolt on kits.


 I don't think so. Being as the stock turbo system is based on the T3, you have a lot of options for bolt-on turbos using the stock turbo exhaust mani. If you really want to do a turbo swap, find a wrecked/burnt turbo car and pull everything out of it: manifolds and turbo, ECU, engine wiring harness, MAF. You'll also need to upgrade the fuel pump, transmission and differential, though the diff should hold pretty well. Some of the drag people like the non-turbos 3.9 open diff better anyway.


----------



## JDMxDrift (Oct 13, 2004)

Another quick question. How much power does the non turbo put out? Also, i was looking through "The Z Store" 's catalog and i noticed some performance for the N/A engine ... Headers and stuff. How much power can i put out with the bolt on's with the non turbo?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JDMxDrift said:


> Another quick question. How much power does the non turbo put out? Also, i was looking through "The Z Store" 's catalog and i noticed some performance for the N/A engine ... Headers and stuff. How much power can i put out with the bolt on's with the non turbo?


 I think the stock NA motor is about 160 Hp, crank. Just using bolt ons and cams, you may get right about 200 Hp crank. For reference, that's right where the turbo cars Hp starts.  For the prices you'd pay to the Z-store for the headers and to JWT for the cams etc, (_no offense to either , they have great parts_), you could get a nice turbo setup like how I mentioned..


----------

